# How many of you have left hand drive?



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We have a left hand drive Hymer which after four years are very used to . When I go to get into the car, I in fact go to the "wrong" side!! We probably use the MH more than the car. At first, as passenger, I found it very un-nerving meeting traffic head-on but kinda used to it by now. We wanted a left hand drive ready for Spain our adopted country so it wasn't co-incidence that we bought one.
How many of you have left hand drive and do you find it any problem at all? I don't drive ours but wouldn't if it was a right hand drive either...!! Ana xx


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

When we were looking round for our first (and probably last) motorhome, we looked at and liked the A class Hymers etc. But jenny just couldn't come to terms with sitting on the right as a passenger (or the fact that there wasn't a passenger door on most we saw. We settled on a standard RHD layout.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*re Left hand drive*

Our Hymer is lefthand drive - my husband specifically wanted it. I find it very relaxing, being a driver, to be on the right hand side. Just occasionally I wish I was not, as we are rather wide and it seems as if we will touch mirrors with large articulated machines coming in the opposite direction. We LOVE our machine.. not had one weekend at home since we bought it seven weeks ago. Sundial


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Our Hymer is a left hooker, must admit it was a bit odd at first, but soon got used to it , with cries of - your on the white line ! ! from my other half. Just had a couple of months in Spain where it came into its own, I would not like to do battle with those continental HGVs in a RHD. All things considered, I would go for LHD next time, the van is as Hymer designed it , and looking at the price saving its a no brainer! rgds deegod


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*LHD*

We are on our second lhd Hymer.

The 1st one was the C644GT with Fiat auto box - very nice to drive - but the
wrong layout we decided! - (where have i heard that before?).

We took it back to Germany and traded it in for a B614G - this one is manual with the lower 5th gear, and using cruise control really helps with the mpg.

Its really easy and nice to drive, although the cab width did take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

LHD no problem at all, only I keep trying to change gear with the wrong hand in the car, and in the van I have been known to try to lean on the door, like I do in the car and nearly fall out of the seat as there is no door on that side in the van.

Ralph


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Hi GypsyRose. Excellent question so I've added a poll to see what turns up! 8O 

Personally I prefer RHD wherever we are.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Poll is interesting so far - 50/50 left hadn drive and right with opposing doors!! Ana xx


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Our Gulftream Crown Regis is Left Hand Drive and Right Hand Entry Door. As was our previous Motorhome the Coachmen Classic. So will be our next RV/Motorhome and most probably the one after that etc, etc. :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I have plenty of experience driving both RHD and LHD overseas and the way I look at it, when driving in UK it isn't really a problem to adapt to LHD. The only real problem I found with the M/H was when entering roundabouts at a low angle there is a bad blind spot on the offside, OK if you have a passenger to look out for you but deadly if driving alone. After some experimenting I have covered this nicely with a truck mirror slung under the overcab - no problem now. It is much more of a problem when driving a RHD on the continent. Firstly you are having to cope with driving on the wrong side of the road - in the gutter, also you have to contend with the blind spot in reverse - and you haven't had the chance to experiment with mirrors. I'm quite at home with LHD and don't even notice any more and will buy another LHD M/H in preference to a RHD anytime - they're cheaper too!

Gaspode


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I agree, LHD cheaper anyway and as I said before no problems over here.

Ralph


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

We wanted to do most of our touring over the water so we bought a LHD Hymer 534. We've done 23000kms in the last 18 months since buying it, mostly on the continent and are pleased with our decision. Because of the height of the Hymer cab you can see over most vehicles in front so the LHD is no problem. I agree with gaspode though that on approaching a particular angled junction in the UK it is difficult sometimes to see what is approaching from the right but as I normally have the boss in the passenger seat its not really a problem.


----------



## 89431 (May 22, 2005)

Ours is left hand drive and would basically agree with Gaspodes comments - only difference being the blind spot - I am able to look out through the window in the motorhome section just behind the cab - so no problem on my own - good job really because my wife always sits in the rear with our son.


----------

